# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Lsat

## conman

Dikush qe ka dhene LSAT nga forumi mund te ndaj me ne pershtypjet e testit [sa i veshtire, nqs koha eshte e mjaftueshme etj etj] dhe nqs perdoren prep courses para se te uleshin per testin......

----------

